# Lodgements outside office hours?



## VanZan (7 Oct 2013)

Are there any banks offer a service whereby you can make a cash lodgment outside of working hours?

For example AIB's website says they do cash lodgments through their ATM machines.

I'm looking for anything...even a letter box hole in the wall would do!


----------



## JohnJay (7 Oct 2013)

BOI have some ATMs that take lodgements around Dublin anyway. I know they have ones in Walkinstown and Terenure anyway, maybe more.
PTSB have a 24 hour lobby in Liffey Valley. i dont know if you can lodge there though


----------



## amtc (7 Oct 2013)

BOI O Connell st and the airport


----------



## Bonnie2013 (7 Oct 2013)

Hi, i'm with AIB and had the same problem trying to get to the bank during office hours. Do you know that you can lodge money to your AIB account in the post office? Thats what i found to be the best option for me


----------



## VanZan (7 Oct 2013)

By the way I'm in Limerick. Yeah apparently AIB and Danske have lodgment facilities at the post office. But I believe AIB has a crazy amount of fees and Danske are likely to sell up altogether or are still using a Laser/Maestro card.

I'll have a look at AIB's fee structure but I've read a lot of outraged posts lately about them.


----------



## twofor1 (7 Oct 2013)

VanZan said:


> Danske are likely to sell up altogether or are still using a Laser/Maestro card.


 
Danske wrote to its customers last month stating from November they would be replacing existing Laser Cards with a new Debit Mastercard.


----------



## ontour (7 Oct 2013)

AIB has lodgement machines in Dundrum shopping centre, Grafton St and Capel St.


----------



## VanZan (8 Oct 2013)

Ulster Bank in O'Connell Street Limerick told me that, while they do have a letterbox, any envelopes put into it is done at my own risk! Obviously some of the staff must be a little open to temptation!


----------



## AgathaC (8 Oct 2013)

VanZan said:


> Ulster Bank in O'Connell Street Limerick told me that, while they do have a letterbox, any envelopes put into it is done at my own risk! Obviously some of the staff must be a little open to temptation!



I have seen a notice to that effect on other letter boxes for various types of businesses, including banks. It may be that, in the event of a dispute, there is no proof, on either side, that an envelope containing money was put in the letter box.


----------



## Willy Fogg (9 Oct 2013)

AgathaC said:


> I have seen a notice to that effect on other letter boxes for various types of businesses, including banks. It may be that, in the event of a dispute, there is no proof, on either side, that an envelope containing money was put in the letter box.




Indeed: seems perfectly logical. Letter boxes aren't built for security, and if/when someone posts a load of cash in and it gets stolen, the bank wouldn't want that liability.


----------

